# Pull-ups



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

Evening all,

Just wondering if anyone had any tips on the best way to get started with pull-ups? I can do loads of sit-ups and press-ups but not pull ups.

I can do 3 sets of 5 but thats it.

Any help would be great.

Thanks Andy


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

have you tried 4 sets of 4?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Standing cable pulldowns are good - sort of like a pull up but you can vary the weight.


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

I only have a door frame pull up bar so wouldnt be able to do that  Will try the 4 sets of 4 tomorrow.

Any other suggestions? Anything I can do with dumbells to strengthen the parts if my back that pull-ups workout?

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Get down the park :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

GTI Baz said:


> I only have a door frame pull up bar so wouldnt be able to do that  Will try the 4 sets of 4 tomorrow.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Anything I can do with dumbells to strengthen the parts if my back that pull-ups workout?
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys


Loads of stuff - bent over rows being the obvious one.

Vary your grip width too - narrow grip works outer back (lats) and wider grip targets the inner back (sounds wrong but it's true!).

I can do about 20 with good form then it gets a bit wobbly.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a chin up and dips machine that allows you to add weight on so make it easier as it compensates for your weight. Ideally you work down to no weights then more to the frame. 

I'd say stick to 5 reps and aim for 4 sets of 5 or better still 3 sets of 6.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Place a chair under you and use it to take some of the strain as you build your self up


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

mx_rab said:


> Get down the park :thumb:
> 
> Hannibal for king - YouTube


Jesus F'in christ that guy is built! Like a proper gymnast!

OP, I got relatively good at pullups and pressups when I had nothing else to work out with (went to uni and had to leave the weights at home), so basically I did them all the time.

Repetition is key, I'd say if you've got a bar, leave it in a room you use frequently do a few everytime you walk through the door!

I used to use the proper hard wood fire-door frames in our halls. Traditional grip and "marine" grip. Basically fingers, until I could do pull ups on my finger tips (the old mans party trick).

In terms of the gym, wide grip with palms away from me, traditional grip with palms towards, and sideways grip... repeat, repeat, repeat.

Being 10st helped. Quality lats though from the proper wide arm ones (parallel with shoulders).


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Pull ups and press ups are my favourite exercises right now. When doing pull ups i bring my knees up to my chin in controlled form or pull up then outstretch legs so that your bodys in an L shape, then back down. Good for abs.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to be realistic. 

I consider myself to be a fairly strong guy but at 21st plus, pull-ups are always going to be a struggle.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

maestegman said:


> You need to be realistic.
> 
> I consider myself to be a fairly strong guy but at 21st plus, pull-ups are always going to be a struggle.


I know the feeling :lol:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep 

I console myself with two facts:

1. Muscle is heavier than fat
2. My belly and love-handles provide an essential protective layer for critical organs

Hmmm . . .


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

First thing is to make sure you keep your core tight so you don't start swinging backwards and forwards. Take a deep breath as you hang from the bar, then as you pull yourself up exhale until your chin is over the bar, then slowly drop and inhale, then repeat until you can't do anymore. Once you feel like you can no longer do anymore, place a chair in front of you and balance your foot on the back of it, then use the chair to get more reps (it's not cheating!!!!!!!!!). 

I used to be able to do about 2 wide front pull ups with good form, I'd then use the chair to get an extra 10 reps or so. I can now go over 10 with no problem then I'll add the chair to get more. Just go through the motions and your body will adapt to the movement and as long as you still put the effort in you'll get stronger. It's the last 3 reps that really burn that make the difference. I've seen guys weighing 16st and more do way more pulls up than I can.


----------



## GTI Baz (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. 

Going to do 3 sets on a morning and night of the different grips. Hopefully will get better. I used to be really good at pull-ups but havnt trained in a long time so time to get back into it


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

You could try http://artofmanliness.com/2008/07/08/pull-ups-fitness-routine/ or http://www.chicagomarineofficer.com/Downloads/PT/thearmstrongworkout.pdf. Then try a dipping belt to add weight.


----------



## SAMBA (Aug 3, 2011)

3 x 5 is good if your not used to them, wide grip with palms facing forward is the best pull up imo, works the back and bi's, youtube it to learn good technique as if done wrong can lead to rotator cuff injuries


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Just started pull ups/chins ups myself a month ago. I'm a biggish bloke and started training at the begining of the year. A month ago I couldnt do a single one. I used a chair to rest my foot on to start with and did three sets (10 reps) with palms facing away from me and the same palms facing towards me. Just today managed 3x5 palms facing me with no chair for support.


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Cheat up and lower yourself as slow as possible - the Negative is where it's at to improve.... After you fail - jump up to the start position and lower yourself as slow as you can - continue until you cant lower yourself as strength is exhasted....


----------



## AMP (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah probably already been touched upon, but, negatives are great to get your pull-ups number up. 

Simply do as many as you can, then when you cant lift your own weight anymore, jump up to the bar. Then lower yourself down as slowly as possible. 
If you want to do 5x5. But only do 3x5. Then do the negative for the rest 2x5.


----------

